# Seattle Union Station



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Hello;
I have my model of Seattle Union station to the point where I can post photos, though the model is far from finished.

Prototype: 
Seattle Union station is one of two grand stations that once served Seattle, Washington. The other is King Street station. Both were built in the "Gilded Age" when railroads built impressive, monumental stations. King St. was used by Northern Pacific, and Great Northern. (Today it's still used by Amtrak.) Union station formerly housed the Union Pacific and Milwaukee Road's passenger train service. Today it has been preserved and is used as a public meeting hall. Both stations have been beautifully restored and are now on the National registry of historic places. That meant I could visit the real building, unlike many modelers whose favorite stations have been torn down.
Union Station's signature feature is the main waiting room, with its barrel-vaulted ceiling.

Here's a photo.











Model:
My model is N-scale, and about 90% of scale size. It will be the main showpiece feature of my railroad, so I went all out to detail it. While it would be impractical to duplicate all the elaborate detail of the real structure; I wanted to at least convey the general look of grandeur found in the prototype. The model contains many compromises. However I think it does say "Big city station, like they don't build em anymore.
I kitbashed the long sides of the exterior from several DPM kit walls. The ends and interior are nearly all scratch-built from styrene shapes and odds & ends.

This is the exterior viewed from the concourse end, where trains once arrived, on a lower level.














And here is my N-scale version of the main waiting room.









Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Very nicely done! I can only imagine how difficult it is to get this level of detail in N scale. It looks great. I'll have to make it a priority to go see this station in real life. I've been to the King Street station, but it was before they had completed the renovation you speak about. So I need to get back to it too.

Mark


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That's some fine work in any scale but in N great.
Lookin good. 

Magic


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

N scale! Holy mackrel my hats off to you.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Home for those tiny LEDs.*



Mark VerMurlen said:


> Very nicely done! I can only imagine how difficult it is to get this level of detail in N scale. It looks great. I'll have to make it a priority to go see this station in real life. I've been to the King Street station, but it was before they had completed the renovation you speak about. So I need to get back to it too.
> 
> Mark


 Mark; Yes, by all means check out both stations if you can. The prototype photo in this post was taken on a visit to Seattle some years ago. I have only seen the restored interior of King Street Station online (Googled it) since I live in far away San Diego. 
The model station is one project where I want to use the tiny LEDs in my other post, that you answered, on the General Model Train Discussion section. If you look at the prototype photo in this post, you will see some of the hundreds of lights in the arches of the ceiling. You can also see the wall-mounted light fixtures I mentioned, (with a photo of one) in the other post. The little LEDs will be used for both ceiling and wall lights, though the wall ones will be greatly simplified.

regards:

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice work!


----------

